# corn tortilla's instead of flour



## legend_018 (Oct 6, 2010)

I made these once and they turned out really well. Does anyone know if it would be ok to use corn tortilla's instead of flour ones? Do you think it would make a big difference.

Breakfast Burritos Recipes - Freezer Breakfast Burritos Recipe - Make Ahead Frozen Breakfast Recipes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2010)

Corn tortillas should be okay, but I think the corn flavor would overpower your breakfast ingredients.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 6, 2010)

Corn would work but they are usually much smaller.
I would fry them in oil a little bit so they don't split.

My local supermarkets have started selling a hybrid tortilla.
Safeway and Lucky's/Albertson's

It is half corn half flour.They are all I use now.they come in several flavors too.Chipotle,Green Chile,White Corn,Yellow Corn.

The brand is La Tortilla factory.Most Tortilla companies are kinda local but you may have something similar.


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 6, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Corn tortillas should be okay, but I think the corn flavor would overpower your breakfast ingredients.



One thing I have done is I have fried an egg and put egg, cheese and bacon inside of a corn tortilla and rolled it up. You have to cook them on each side on a "non oiled" pan first though. They come out reallly good. 

I guess I was more worried about how they kept.


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 6, 2010)

Due to digestion problems, husband is also trying to minimize wheat and some of the corn tortilla's out there don't seem to have wheat in them. He doesn't have to be 100% free of wheat or gluten, but trying to cut it down some.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2010)

Then they should be fine.  Happy Breakfast Burritos!  Love 'em!


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 7, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then they should be fine. Happy Breakfast Burritos! Love 'em!


 
I wanted to send you a PM with a pic but i went to your page and then couldn't find how to send a PM.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 7, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I wanted to send you a PM with a pic but i went to your page and then couldn't find how to send a PM.


 
Just click on my name in the post and a drop down box will appear and you can pick PM.  It's like magic!


----------



## Chef Dave (Oct 7, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> I made these once and they turned out really well. Does anyone know if it would be ok to use corn tortilla's instead of flour ones? Do you think it would make a big difference.



You have my personal permission to use corn tortillas to make breakfast burritos. Please print out this post and tape it to your refrigerator just in case anyone asks. (GRIN)


All kidding aside, the best thing to do is to try it and see what you think. Better yet, split the difference. Make some with corn and others with flour. Decide which you like best ... after all, you're cooking for yourself and shouldn't you have the final say in what you decide to eat?

From a nutritional viewpoint, corn tortillas are healthier and have 150-200 less calories than flour tortillas.


----------

